# Hi there I'm a newbie



## Harley07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Audi tt avus silver


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Harley, Welcome to the TTF.. Short & sweet 1st post :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Harley, welcome to the forum


----------



## Harley07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ha I've got a few mods on car, was looking for a front new grille.were is best to get then,the one on at moment is the 5 piece chrome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Harley, Most 5 barers want a 3 bar grille so not easy to get hold of cheaply. Check ebay & ebay.de frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome! person of many words lol

J
xx


----------

